# Created MyCIC account by mistake



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello everyone , I haven't even started anything for my WES assesment but created CIC profile assuming that is required first. I got to know that it will expire in 60 days and once expired, i cannot create again for 1 year. what can i do now? please help..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

No idea but I would assume you had better get the WES assessment underway damned quickly or wait a year.


----------

